# Place to get a beer in Al Barsha?



## fresh joiner (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone!!
Is there a good place to go out for a beer in Al Barsha. Ill be living around there from the next week onwards and am totally new to the area.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you head just up the road to TECOM (5 minutes by car), you can try Nelson's in Media Rotana or head to Belgian Beer Cafe at the Grand Millenium Hotel.

In Al Barsha, there are additionally lots of hotels where you can get a beer. Just go out for a walk and get to know the area, and I'm sure that in no time, you will find your own favourite bar. 

Additionally, I would advise that on the weekend, you just go out and about and get a feel for Dubai. There are loads of lovely bars and restaurants all over Dubai. The sooner you start venturing further away from 'home', the quicker you make friends and start settling in. It makes a whole lot of difference once you know where everything is.


----------



## fresh joiner (Mar 5, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> If you head just up the road to TECOM (5 minutes by car), you can try Nelson's in Media Rotana or head to Belgian Beer Cafe at the Grand Millenium Hotel.
> 
> In Al Barsha, there are additionally lots of hotels where you can get a beer. Just go out for a walk and get to know the area, and I'm sure that in no time, you will find your own favourite bar.
> 
> Additionally, I would advise that on the weekend, you just go out and about and get a feel for Dubai. There are loads of lovely bars and restaurants all over Dubai. The sooner you start venturing further away from 'home', the quicker you make friends and start settling in. It makes a whole lot of difference once you know where everything is.



Thanks Maz! will try Nelson's and start my search as soon as I get a chance


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Kempinski at Mall of the Emirates also has a bar


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

fresh joiner said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> Is there a good place to go out for a beer in Al Barsha. Ill be living around there from the next week onwards and am totally new to the area.


Like others have said, there are some hotels in the area and they all have a bar to chill at. I have done some drinking at the Ibis and Holiday Inn. I also have been to the Kempinski in the Mall of the Emirates. There are other spots that I need to check out... 

I am actually staying in the Al-Barsha area right now so drop me a line when you get into town and we can meet up for a pint.


----------



## fresh joiner (Mar 5, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Like others have said, there are some hotels in the area and they all have a bar to chill at. I have done some drinking at the Ibis and Holiday Inn. I also have been to the Kempinski in the Mall of the Emirates. There are other spots that I need to check out...
> 
> I am actually staying in the Al-Barsha area right now so drop me a line when you get into town and we can meet up for a pint.



Ill be there next week, guess we can meet up some time next week will let you know more on Monday


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There's a sports bar at the Holiday Inn Al Barsha


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> There's a sports bar at the Holiday Inn Al Barsha


Yep, there sure is, but I am not into cricket (as what is showing a lot now) as much as most folks... but I did watch quite a few World Cup Football (soccer) games there last year when I was in town for business...

Living here should reveal some better spots to hang out in....


----------



## fsharp (Dec 9, 2010)

Try CityMax hotel, it has a nice bar with a band during the week


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

At Mall of the Emirates check out Apres as it overlooks the ski slope.


----------

